# Solved: How to print out list of mail merge recipients in MS Word



## luvzdogs (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm doing a mail merge document in MS Word. (I have Windows XP.) Does anyone know how I can print out a list of the people I'm sending it to?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Where are you getting your datasource from? You would want to open that file and print from there.


----------



## luvzdogs (Jun 6, 2004)

My data source is in a Word .dat file in my computer. However, I can't figure out how to print it.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

That data file should be able to be opened in MS Word if it was made in Word. This site here lists a few applications to read the file format.


----------



## luvzdogs (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks, Jimr381. Actually, I found it in the "My Data Sources" file on my computer. The recommended way to open it was with MS Word but, for some reason, that didn't work and I ended up being able to open it with Excel. Go figure.


----------

